
It’s Official: Meebo Raises $25 Million From Jafco, Time Warner and KTB - kyro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/30/its-official-meebo-raises-25-million-from-jafco-time-warner-and-ktb/
======
CapnObvious
For Meebo to really monetize all their traffic they'll have to start
extracting information from conversations. Google and Facebook already do this
to an occasionally creepy effect, notice the content of your talk/messages and
your ads are often identical.

They'd be better off providing this demographic information to a third party
advertiser than trying to sell anything on their own platform.

I love Meebo, and use it every day, but there's no way I'm going to click an
ad in an IM window. As soon as AIM started throwing ads up I ditched their
client and went with GAIM(pidgin now), I'd do the same thing with Meebo if
they started plastering crap blinking ringtone ads all over.

------
mpc
How could you monetize something like Meebo? Virtual goods...advertising?

~~~
dbreunig
They have a rich platform that is network and context agnostic. If they earn a
strong position in the IM world, they will have a plethora of ways to leverage
their position: business services (thing online support for consumer facing
companies), branded experiences, and yes, advertising.

I think they're well on their way to have a firm position in the space.
They've got a great product and Time Warner is investing, which is tellingly
great for Meebo / tellingly ominous for AOL.

